# Recommendation on boots



## dslc6487 (Dec 22, 2009)

I am interested in purchasing a new set of boots.  I want the best that you would recommend.  What I am looking for is:  Snake proof, high top;  waterproof;  and as light as possible because I have knee problems.  I know boots are like rectums, all of them are different and everyone has their own opinion.  But looking for some good, honest feedback from your experience with your boots and where you got them and the price.  Thank you very much.


----------



## sea trout (Dec 22, 2009)

my opinion from experience...if you have a high arch foot check out lacross!!! if you have a flat foot the redhead brand at bass pro is a good price. i have a very high arch and lacross boots are expensive but i'll have knee and back pain if i don't spend the money.


----------



## hoochfisher (Dec 22, 2009)

GA boots. are the best made, longest lasting boots i have ever owned. and a pair with a the vibram outsoles are even better.

i have the pair in the link below. had them 3 1/2 years and wear them everyday. they still stay dry and have over half of the tread left on the sole. and they feel like tennis shoes too!


http://www.georgiaboot.com/products/4971/1600G8043/Georgia-Gore-Tex-Waterproof-Insulated-Work-Boots/


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Danner...wear them for deer and turkey.  I wear nothing but liners to below freezing and they are comfortable to about 80.  Very little break in and come in WIDE sizes.  Good luck.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 22, 2009)

jbird1 said:


> Danner...wear them for deer and turkey.  I wear nothing but liners to below freezing and they are comfortable to about 80.  Very little break in and come in WIDE sizes.  Good luck.



another vote for Danner's

Bought some Pronghorns last year for $150 on clearance.  Wore them all last season and this and they've been great.  I've got the un-insulated ones, so they're light weight and comfy during bow season.  In the cold, I still wear them, just wear an underarmor sock and a thick wool sock on top.   Keep my feet warm and dry in the 20* weather we've seen this month.

Do a search on Danner boots and you won't find any bad comments on them.


----------



## steve lee (Dec 27, 2009)

*Danner*

that's all there is to say DANNER!!!!!


----------



## Harbuck (Dec 27, 2009)

*boots*

Yeah, Danners are good. I also like Irish Setters they are really great boots aswell.


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 27, 2009)

Cabelas website has good consumer reviews you can check


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 27, 2009)

Check out Sportsmensguide.com for every boot imagineable....RW


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 29, 2009)

If you want the absolute best go with a pair of Russels. I want a pair just haven't been able to save the money yet.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 29, 2009)

lacrosse.
Ga boots were good but the last few pair I had hurt my feets.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 29, 2009)

dslc6487 said:


> I am interested in purchasing a new set of boots.  I want the best that you would recommend.  What I am looking for is:  Snake proof, high top;  waterproof;  and as light as possible because I have knee problems.  I know boots are like rectums, all of them are different and everyone has their own opinion.  But looking for some good, honest feedback from your experience with your boots and where you got them and the price.  Thank you very much.



Russell. 

Custom Made to YOUR Feet- not some generic mold.

www.russellmoccasin.com

I love my Russell Boots.


----------



## Hawkeye7 (Dec 29, 2009)

I've had a pair of Redhead snake boots for several years now. I bought them at Bass Pro. They're waterproof and SUPPOSED to be snakeproof but thank the Lord they've never been tested on me .
I've crossed many a small stream with them with no leaks. They're the lace up type. I paid around $100 for them. If I were to buy a new pair today, I'd look real hard at the zip up style. Those laces wear me out and are hard to find replacements. The camo also faded off them way too fast. I'll be looking for some in the next year or two and I think I'll start with the Rocky boots. I'll check into the Danners when I find them.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 29, 2009)

another vote for russells

http://www.russellmoccasin.com/boots_snakeproof/snakeproof_featherweight.html


----------



## Nitro (Dec 30, 2009)

These are the boots I have worn for seven years now.....Still dry and comfortable...

http://www.russellmoccasin.com/boots_turkeyhunter/turkeyhunter_ultralite.html


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 30, 2009)

Nitro said:


> These are the boots I have worn for seven years now.....Still dry and comfortable...
> 
> http://www.russellmoccasin.com/boots_turkeyhunter/turkeyhunter_ultralite.html




A.G., what sole do you have on your boots?


----------



## Nitro (Dec 30, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> A.G., what sole do you have on your boots?



Vibram Huez. They are long lasting and quiet. I love them.


----------



## eden892 (Jan 2, 2010)

Do not buy any Rocky boots,the bottoms will crack and fall off.


----------



## jimmy.444 (Jan 2, 2010)

i love my danners but am goig to check out the russell's website sometime


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't know if this holds true for all boots of various brands, types, etc., but my experience is that insulated leather boots are much warmer in very cold weather than insulated rubber boots.

Dave


----------



## patterstdeer (Jan 5, 2010)

i also have the Danner Pronghorn 18" Snakeboots, very comfortable and I believe a lifetime warranty.


----------



## pnome (Jan 5, 2010)

Been pretty happy with these last two years.  They're still goin' strong.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentType=index&parentId=cat600749&id=0021033

I went with uninsulated.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 5, 2010)

Nitro said:


> These are the boots I have worn for seven years now.....Still dry and comfortable...
> 
> http://www.russellmoccasin.com/boots_turkeyhunter/turkeyhunter_ultralite.html



Yikes


And I thought my Danner's were expensive.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 5, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Yikes
> 
> 
> And I thought my Danner's were expensive.



Yeah but Nitro will still be wearing them comfortable boots 7 years from now.  Just a great American handmade custom boot company.  Eventhough I don't have that style some days I find it hard to remove my Russells from my feet.  they are that comfortable.  I can't say that about other boots and shoes I own.


----------



## high tech. hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Yikes
> 
> 
> And I thought my Danner's were expensive.



Need to get a home equity loan   

$400+ for boots


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Gaswamp said:


> Yeah but Nitro will still be wearing them comfortable boots 7 years from now.  Just a great American handmade custom boot company.  Eventhough I don't have that style some days I find it hard to remove my Russells from my feet.  they are that comfortable.  I can't say that about other boots and shoes I own.



I understand...and if you live in them...I understand the willingness to pay for them.  

Just wondering if they'd be more comfortable than my Danner's that 1/2 to 1/3 of that price.  

For me, it wouldn't be worth the extra price as I am in the woods/in my Danner's probably 20-30 times a year.



high tech. hunter said:


> Need to get a home equity loan
> 
> $400+ for boots



Home equity....based on housing is in my neighborhood, I'd need a boot equity line of credit.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 6, 2010)

well I have a pair of Danners and they are good boots but they are no comparison to the Russells.  The Russells are custom made from many different measurements of each foot.  The cost kept me from buying a pair of Russells for a long time.  Mine are going on two years old and just feel like heaven when wearing.


----------



## gcs (Jan 13, 2010)

Danners


----------



## whitworth (Jan 13, 2010)

*Nothing is perfect*

If it's going to be insulated, protect from the cold, and be waterproof, they're going to have weight to them and never, ever feel like running shoes.  

Of course, I am sure some manufacturing genius will come up with all of the previous requirements with lightness for all the Country Club hunters, who might want a pair of, say, $650 boots.  They seem to do miracles where money is concerned.  

I go for cheaper.  It means a boot with a rubber cover for any weather under 30 degrees.  I skipped all eather boots in cold, snowy weather.  And I hike to get to the location with less in stockings, and add some wool socks aafter when I get to my stand location.  Walking and stand sitting are entirely different situations.    And I never found the latter beautiful and light.


----------



## southwind (Jan 24, 2010)

*boots*

Danner Pronghorns...at 18" tall the tallest snakeboots I've seen. lightweight and waterproof...Love mine


----------



## THWACKG5 (Feb 9, 2010)

I picked up a pair of Irish Setter snake boots on sale at Dicks, very aggressive traction, adverstised as water proof, havent tested the snake proof part but they seem to be water proof while in wet woods all day.
 Havent submerged them yet, but theyre comfortable and were relitively cheap, so I have no complaints.


----------



## Randy8216 (Feb 9, 2010)

do not waste your money on rocky snake boots paid $150 and the third time i wore them they started to fall apart tried to get a hold of rocky and they kept blowing me off they will never get another dollar from me!!


----------



## Dan7347 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have seen lots of good and bad, but my wife and I each wear BPS snake boots and they have been great. Never leaked, show no wear, are very comfortable in both hot and cold weather. For $99 I feel they are a great deal and I would buy them again. My two cents.


----------



## Davexx1 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like the BPS zip up snake boots.  They are light and comfortable, fairly easy to get on/off (much quicker and easier to get off/on than lace ups), affordable price, etc. BUT out of three or four pair I have had over the years, each eventually start leaking.  BPS replaced one or two pairs because of the leaking, the new ones eventually started leaking also.

I wonder what is causing them to leak?  Is it the Gore Tex fabric or a seam in the Gore Tex liner that stretches or wears out allowing water to get in?  Is it the outter shell of the boot or the seams of the boot that allows water to get in?  I wish there there would be something I/we could do to prevent the water leakage as wet feet is not fun.

Dave


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dan7347 said:


> I have seen lots of good and bad, but my wife and I each wear BPS snake boots and they have been great. Never leaked, show no wear, are very comfortable in both hot and cold weather. For $99 I feel they are a great deal and I would buy them again. My two cents.



x 2 - I wear the zip up and I wear them hard. No leaks and still comfortable after 3-4 years


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 16, 2010)

I wear the Danner Pronghorns.


----------

